# I want to move my pet pigeon into a cage, but I'm worried about how he will adjust



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

I want to move my pet pigeon into a cage, but I'm not sure how he will adjust or what type of cage to use. He's an indoor pet and has been known to act anxious in a large plastic pet carrier with a hard floor, but calm in a small pet carrier with a soft floor. He will try to stick his head through the bars of the large carrier like he can't wait to get out, but will sit calmly in the small one.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

I use indoor rabbit cages for mine because they need room to flap their wings but they only sleep in them because they're out all day - house pigeons atm.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

We have double flight cages which are roomy enough for two birds each but we let them out at night to fly around the shed.they seem ok with the flight cages as long as they have a companion although Phoebe, now gone sadly, had only us as our companions...but we took her out at least 2-3 hours per day for lots of attention and love.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Some use the dog crates with the metal bars. They are nice and roomy and they can flap their wings. They are big enough to set up a shelf at one end for a perch. They work well actually.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

The only dog crates that I've seen are the plastic ones. Where can I find the type that you're talking about?


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Those seem like good ideas, but I was really more interested in finding a way to help him adjust to a new cage if I decide to start keeping him in one. He always freaks out whenever I put him in one of those large plastic dog carriers, so I'm worried that he might have the same reaction in a cage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

The dog carriers are very closed. Who would want to be in there? The metal dog crates are open. They sell them every where. Petsmart, Petco, online...............
He will have to get used to being confined, but he will.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

He does get freaked out inside of the large plastic carriers, but he doesn't have that reaction in the small cloth one. Its smaller than the plastic one, but he doesn't freak out inside of it.


----------



## tiffy316 (May 21, 2016)

Any tips to help him get used to being confined?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

tiffy316 said:


> The only dog crates that I've seen are the plastic ones. Where can I find the type that you're talking about?


*There are many different types of dog crates available, from least expensive to more durable, from small to xlarge), here is an example: http://www.petco.com/shop/en/petcos...midwest-icrate-single-door-folding-dog-crates

You can find them on craigslist, usually at a reduced price. *


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

tiffy316 said:


> Any tips to help him get used to being confined?


He probably doesn't freak in the smaller darker one because putting them in a small dark place quiets them down. You don't want to keep him in there though. He will get used to it. He is just mad because he doesn't want to be confined. Cover the top, back, and a side of the cage with a towel or something.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would make sure he has lots of attention and treats when you put him in a cage. Also toys. Phoebe loved bell toys and enrichment toys requiring sliding a little door open to get her food. For most pigeons, the presence of another pigeon us the best toy. With just one pigeon you will need to supply lots of attention and time out if the cage so he is not lonely.


----------



## JennyM (Sep 21, 2015)

my pigeon hates cages, it's like those big, thick bars scare him! he always tries to stick his head through them to get out and I am afraid he might break his neck. But I have noticed that he is ok in cages that are made of mesh/net, the same material that is used for screen doors and windows. I have a little cage that we made with that material on one of my windows (so that he can get some fresh air) and he doesn't have any problem with it. He loves it!


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

JennyM said:


> my pigeon hates cages, it's like those big, thick bars scare him! he always tries to stick his head through them to get out and I am afraid he might break his neck. But I have noticed that he is ok in cages that are made of mesh/net, the same material that is used for screen doors and windows. I have a little cage that we made with that material on one of my windows (so that he can get some fresh air) and he doesn't have any problem with it. He loves it!


The bars don't scare him. He just wants out of the cage, and he thinks maybe he can fit between the bars and get out.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Perhaps putting a 'hide' in a large cage would help him feel more secure. I have a roofing slate at one end of my cages and they often sleep under it, it also serves as a feeding/viewing ledge. Mine go in their cages every night and they still try to get out at times, climbing up the front and flapping their wings in protest, lol. They're not freaking they're just trying their luck to get out - once they see it's not going to work they settle on their bricks and preen. It will take a while but your guy will get used to it, at first you could cover the cage with a dark sheet to settle him and lift it a little once he calms down. I completely cover my cages every night and don't hear a peep until morning when I uncover them. Then all hell breaks loose, ha ha.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I always cover the back and a side of the cage, to give them a darker more private little corner to rest in. A totally open cage gives them no quiet space.


----------

